# Hand scraped table top finish question



## westerndf (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a been working on a hand scraped table top for a dinning room table. It is a 2" thick piece slab top that I have been hand planing and was thinking of scraping with a card scraper. It is looking good now with only planing but I am unsure if I should card scape of just go to finish. I looking for an older rough finish and don't plan on sanding the top. I also need help figuring out what to do for a finish. I do not have access to spraying equipment and would like a durable finish because cranberries at thanksgiving would make a mess. Do I just go with an oil finish like Watco or should I bush on an oil polyurethane. Also how do I sand or remove nubs between coats of finish? Anyone have any advice please let me know. Thanks


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My preference for removing dust nibs is to run a very thin scraper across the surface lightly. Edges and other small areas I usually get with a folded piece of sandpaper and a couple light passes by hand.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Consider a waterborne poly like Varathane. Their floor finish is fortified with aluminum oxide for increased durability. If it's tough enough to dance on, it's tough enough for a dining table.


----------

